# VMware Fusion Player – Personal



## TheoMac (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je viens de lire que la version 12 de VMware Fusion Player est à mettre à jour en version 13.
Aucune info si elle fonctionnera aussi bien et *sans restriction *que la 12 (Personnal).
Cette version 13 est-elle toujours pour un usage "Personnel" et non "Professionnel"?
Le numéro de licence de "VMware Fusion Player - Personnal" est-il le même pour la "VMware-Fusion-13.0.0-20802013_universal"?
Pas d'adresse de contact ni de formulaire non plus : injoignables !


----------



## Aliboron (20 Novembre 2022)

Une petite recherche sur leur site permet d'arriver sur *cette page*. En gros, pour la version Player Personal gratuite il faut faire une nouvelle demande, c'est précisé sur *cette autre page* de leur site :

_*Is VMware Fusion 13 Player a free update?*_​_.../... Personal use customers may register for a new free license from this link regardless of the currently owned license._​


----------



## TheoMac (20 Novembre 2022)

Étant nul en anglais… j'ai réussi à télécharger "VMware-Fusion-13.0.0-20802013_universal.dmg" depuis mon compte que j'avais lorsque j'avais téléchargé "VMware-Fusion-Personnal" version 12. Il me semble avoir lu que la licence était perpétuelle (?)
Ai-je bien compris ?


----------

